# Eaton ATS Problem



## janjj3 (Nov 2, 2020)

I've been running a Briggs 12kw standby since 2006. The ATS is an Eaton CHGEN200ATSRSE. Would anyone have a Generator Controller Board, P/N 8160A99G33??? Mine took a hit, I can't find one anywhere. I'm disappointed that Eaton considers this an obsolete part, you'd think an expensive ATS would have replacement parts available.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

janjj3 said:


> I've been running a Briggs 12kw standby since 2006. The ATS is an Eaton CHGEN200ATSRSE. Would anyone have a Generator Controller Board, P/N 8160A99G33??? Mine took a hit, I can't find one anywhere. I'm disappointed that Eaton considers this an obsolete part, you'd think an expensive ATS would have replacement parts available.


check in with these guys
*click here for ap electric*
they might know something?


----------



## ToolLover (Jan 13, 2020)

Eaton ATS: P/N 8160A99G33:


https://www.eaton.com/content/dam/eaton/products/low-voltage-power-distribution-controls-systems/ats/legacy-ats-documents/ib01602014e.pdf


The schematic on page 15 shows the connections on the board, however the info ends there.








There is no info that shows the components on the board and only vague connections.
Then you skip down to a later version of the ATS and you find a later board which is easier to understand.








The function of the ATS is basically the same so it appears you are going to have to buy the later board and do some rewiring (DO NOT TRY THIS UNLESS YOU HAVE A FULL UNDERSTANDING OF HOW TO DO IT.) or buy a new ATS and swap it out.
That board has several functions: Detect the loss of utility.
Place a time delay into the call for the generator to start. Maybe 12 seconds. (This keeps lightning glitches from starting the generator.)
Once the generator starts the 240 volts from the generator switches the connection from utility to generator via the board.
Then when utility is returned the board holds the generator up and keeps it running until it times out (Maybe 2 minutes) and allows the switch gear to revert back to the utility position.
Best bite the bullet and buy a new ATS unless you are a experienced technician.








This pic shows the later board. Even if you can buy it, there is the problem of getting the 8 or 9 male plugs you need to connect the wiring.


----------



## janjj3 (Nov 2, 2020)

iowagold said:


> check in with these guys
> *click here for ap electric*
> they might know something?


Called Them, they don't handle Cutler Hammer or Eaton equipment


----------



## janjj3 (Nov 2, 2020)

ToolLover said:


> Eaton ATS: P/N 8160A99G33:
> 
> 
> https://www.eaton.com/content/dam/eaton/products/low-voltage-power-distribution-controls-systems/ats/legacy-ats-documents/ib01602014e.pdf
> ...


Thanks for your reply. The EGSCA boards are nowhere to be found. The CHGEN parts are definitely obsolete. I'll be using an RIB2401D relay in the ATS.


----------



## ejlen (12 mo ago)

I realize this is an older post but I ran into the exact same problem with my Eaton Chgen ATS. Janj, did you have any luck getting the RIP2401 relay to work in place of the logic board by chance? I might do the same thing with a relay that has an override if it worked for you?


----------

